# what is an x-trail?



## kaotikimage (Mar 14, 2005)

I know this might sound dumb...but, what is an x-trail and where do you get one?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

kaotikimage said:


> I know this might sound dumb...but, what is an x-trail and where do you get one?


It's a compact, car-based SUV, similar in concept to Honda CRV or Subaru Forester, but superior in execution. You can get one just about anywhere in the world except the USA.


----------



## VG30 bulletproof (Mar 14, 2005)

here's a link to the Canadian Nissan website to see what it looks like...
http://www.nissancanada.ca/en/vehicles/xtrail/index.html


----------



## kaotikimage (Mar 14, 2005)

VG30 bulletproof said:


> here's a link to the Canadian Nissan website to see what it looks like...
> http://www.nissancanada.ca/en/vehicles/xtrail/index.html


thanks for the info


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Actually, larger than RAV-4 & CRV & way much better.

It's an authentic Japanese Made car almost JDM.

It's like an Auto trannied Spec V, in high heels.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

manuelga said:


> Actually, larger than RAV-4 & CRV & way much better.
> 
> It's an authentic Japanese Made car almost JDM.
> 
> It's like an Auto trannied Spec V, in high heels.



More like in Hiking Boots


----------

